# NHS funding for IVF



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello!

My friend is currently TTC though donor IUI with her partner. This is non-funded. 

Can anyone tell me what the criteria is for getting funding for IVF in the Tyne & Wear areas? (my friend lives in Sunderland but will be attending CFL or QE- not sure what the PCT is?) - I know that there must be a reason for infertility - i.e. unexplained infertility, but how many failed cycles of IUI would class as unexplained fertility? 

I assume there is no difference between same sex couples or heterosexual couples if there is unexplained infertility?

Thanks!
Jenny


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi from a quick google they do fund ivf, and same sex couples too. I think they fund 3 cycles too, which is great a lot of places don't.
I'd tell them to contact their ccg directly as it doesn't clarify how many iui's they would have to do first to be eligible for the funding. It's usually 6, this is to prove infertility as you say. And normally these have to be done in a clinical environment. 
There is a difference between the couples, a heterosexual couple can prove infertility, we can not so to speak so have to do the iui's. 
If they have something obvious like blocked tubes or something then that is different iui wouldn't work anyway. Heterosexual couples normally have to try for 2 years too. 
You could potentially get that out of the way in 6 months if you have the money available for the iui's back to back. X


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

It is all dependant on the ccg criteria, everywhere seems to be different as in 'proof' of trying, our ccg criteria was trying for two years with no success but they didn't define how we tried as in iui, AI ect....we had tried at home with known doner at first & told them how many tries we had done at home, thankfully/luckily they took our word for it and got funded for 6 IUI's and one ivf cycle, good luck on this hurrendous emotional rollercoaster x


----------



## romymichelle (Apr 5, 2015)

Good luck! Im currently challenging our local policy (no IVF for people using donated sperm or eggs) in West Sussex. its a nightmare, as you well know!! let us all know how you get on.


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

You can push for further testing on the NHS; whether or not you get it depends on the quality of your GP, I think. There was a niggling doubt of mine that something wasn't quite right (I thought I had PCOS) and my GP referred me for blood tests, then for a lap and dye to check my tubes. They were both blocked. I had one with fluid removed and was accepted for NHS funding (one cycle) on the basis that I had known fertility issues. We didn't have to try IUI at all - thankfully, because it would in all likelihood never have worked.

Good luck to your friend!


----------

